# Motoranschluss



## SK88 (26 Oktober 2018)

Hi,
ich habe hier einen sehr alten Motor (Schätzungsweise frühes 1900) von einer Bandsäge, den ich wieder anschließen möchte.
Die Angaben auf dem Typenschild, in Kombination mit dem bisherigen Anschluss, sind aber etwas verwirrend.
Typenschild: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Laut  der Angabe, dürfte ich den Motor nicht an ein Drehstromnetz mit 400V  anschließen, da die Strangspannung für die Motorwicklung im Dreieck zu hoch wäre.
Heutzutage wäre es mit 400/690V angegeben. Wurde die Spannung "damals" evtl. anders angegeben?

Bisher  wurde der Motor allerdings mit einem Stern-Dreieck-Schalter betrieben  und am Motorklemmbrett fest in Dreieck verschaltet (4-adrige Zuleitung). Wofür dann ein Stern-Dreieck-Schalter verwendet wurde, erschließt sich mir nicht. Die Verschaltung/Funktion des Schalters kann ich leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da dieser zerbrochen ist.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Motor und dem bisherigen Anschluss:



Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen oder das Brett vor meinem Kopf entfernen, wie ich den Motor zerstörungsfrei anschließe ;-).
Danke schonmal fürs lesen 
Simon


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 Oktober 2018)

Auf dem Typenschild steht doch 380 V und ein Dreieck, d.h. bei 380 V in Dreieck wäre richtig.
So wie er auch auf deinem zweiten Foto angeschlossen ist,


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2018)

Bandsägen laufen üblicherweise in Stern Dreieck an, das ist
dann so eine Art von Sanftanlauf.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Oktober 2018)

Die 400V des heute üblichen Netzes in Deutschland liegen in der 10%-Toleranzschwelle des damaligen 380V-Netzes.
Die allermeisten Geräte haben den Wechsel schadlos überstanden. Lebensdauervermindernde Effekte werden durch die schon hohe Lebensdauer kaschiert.

Ich hab auch noch etliche Motore im Einsatz, bei denen 380V auf dem Typenschild stehen.


----------



## winnman (27 Oktober 2018)

In Dreieck und 4,9A sollte der Einstellwert deines Motorschutzes sein.


----------



## SK88 (27 Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Hilfe. Habs jetzt ganz normal in Stern-Dreieck angeschlossen und funktioniert problemlos.

Mich wundert aber noch immer die Angabe auf dem Typenschild. Hätte da nicht 400/690V stehen müssen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2018)

SK88 schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Habs jetzt ganz normal in Stern-Dreieck angeschlossen und funktioniert problemlos.
> 
> Mich wundert aber noch immer die Angabe auf dem Typenschild. Hätte da nicht 400/690V stehen müssen?



Nein muss es nicht.

Es steht doch da 380V in Dreieck, das ist eindeutig. 

400V /  690V heißt nichts anderes wie 400V in Dreieck und 690V im Stern um aus
den Antrieb die Nennleistung herauszuholen.  

Da du wahrscheinlich kein 690V Netz zur Verfügung hast, bleib einfach bei 400V.


----------

